# DA kestrel or megs G220?



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

Im newbie in detailing, Im considering DA kestrel or Megs G220. Which one should I go for it? Megs G220 look like far expensive, why make G220 look superior than kestrel in term of price? 

any recommend shop to get cheapest kestrel in UK?

Cheers


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi mate, take a look here. Very good company, and is a decent bit of kit. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...polisher-sonus-and-menzerna-kit/prod_525.html Or if you just want the Machine Polisher http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-machine/das-6-dual-action-polisher/prod_519.html
I do believe the Megs G220 is a hyped up version of this.

HTH


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

basically the same im pretty sure, havent seen or used the megs though


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just paying extra for the name and the case for the Megs tbh. The Das6 is great bit of kit with very nice build quality so you wont be disappointed.... also go for Menz polishes :thumb:


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

i'll be getting the das-6...nuff said :wave:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

I have used both and got the g220 because they didn't have the DAS6 in stock.

The 220 is a litte more powerful and a little bit better build quality, and i find the on/off switch easier to get to. 

Other than that they are both much the same. 

Cheers


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Again, i have used both and the Mes is not worth the extra cash


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad to hear it, I've just ordered a DAS-6 from CYC


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Geetarman said:


> Glad to hear it, I've just ordered a DAS-6 from CYC


:thumb:


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks guys for all inputs ... Im going to get kestrel then ...


----------



## lynx (Jan 29, 2010)

das-6 simples... but sayingthat the g220 is a v.good piece of kit


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

I have both and in my opinion the Kestrel is the machine to get just for the price alone:thumb:


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

I placed order at Ben shop yesterday. I purchased Buff Daddy polisher.

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/sh...ldz1jYXRlZ29yeSZjYXRlZ29yeV9pZD0yNyZzb3J0Ynk9

Its more expensive however, I got the dodojuice bag for the machine. I think I choose the right machine with the reasonable price as well.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The Kestral (or its variously badged guises) is an excellent piece of kit and does represent very good value for money in its market. The G220 is also a very good machine, and I believe has a slightly more powerful motor? But in honesty in practice, the DAS-6 does everything the G220 does at a lower price so if it was me I would be going for the DAS-6 as well.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

NewYaris said:


> I placed order at Ben shop yesterday. I purchased Buff Daddy polisher.
> 
> http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/sh...ldz1jYXRlZ29yeSZjYXRlZ29yeV9pZD0yNyZzb3J0Ynk9
> 
> Its more expensive however, I got the dodojuice bag for the machine. I think I choose the right machine with the reasonable price as well.


Ours comes with the same canvas carry case plus an extra backing plate.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> The Kestral (or its variously badged guises) is an excellent piece of kit and does represent very good value for money in its market. The G220 is also a very good machine, and I believe has a slightly more powerful motor? But in honesty in practice, the DAS-6 does everything the G220 does at a lower price so if it was me I would be going for the DAS-6 as well.


We are having a new DAS style machine manufactured with a bit of extra grunt which I'm hoping it will be here with us in about a month. It's basically the same shell as the DAS-6 but with an extra 350 watts of power queezed in 

It will probably retail arount £120 but should be a nice step up from the DAS-6 and G220 escpecially when it comes to correction work.

Tim


----------



## AM1 (Jan 9, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> Ours comes with the same canvas carry case plus an extra backing plate.


What size is the extra backing plate? As your website only says 1 x 5" plate.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

It's a 6" plate.

Cheers Tim


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> Ours comes with the same canvas carry case plus an extra backing plate.


I did email you for enquiry abt shipping, but got no response from your site. :devil:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

NewYaris said:


> I did email you for enquiry abt shipping, but got no response from your site. :devil:


Damn, I've defo not read it :wall:


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> Damn, I've defo not read it :wall:


I have look around few sites, I must say, you offered the best price for kestrel polisher .... however, no response lol  ...


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

The lovely Mrs bought me the DAS-6 from Clean Your Car with the Menz polish set, and a nice selection of HexLogic pads from Car Wash n Wax for my birthday.

Both great companies with excellent levels of service. I've not used it yet due to this rubbish weather (spring clean planned) but the machine feels like a nice bit of kit. Not at all cheap and nasty.
The canvas bag you get from CYC really is excellent though. I was very impressed with it. Holds all my pads and polishes together nicely.

Definately recommended.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Geetarman said:


> Glad to hear it, I've just ordered a DAS-6 from CYC


I shall be tomorrow but unsure of the best package to get 

any comments on what is best for a newbie to MP?


----------



## mickyplum (Feb 1, 2010)

this saved me from asking the same question,looks like its a das 6 for me


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

mickyplum said:


> this saved me from asking the same question,looks like its a das 6 for me


I know but still not sure what is best to get


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I've used both and my choice would be G220 because of more powerful motor. Yes, it's little more expensive but it's worth it IMO.


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

remal said:


> I know but still not sure what is best to get


I'm an amateur, but I would suggest the Menz set.

CYC do sample sized bottles in a set of 4 for twenty something quid. Says sample, but they're fair sized bottles and for the amatuer that uses them fairly infrequently i can see them lasting a while.

I spent about £150 in all, including 5 pads (2 different sizes) the Menz set, smaller backing plate and the polisher. Job done.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

cheers for the replys


----------

